# Car Spotting - Big Manistee



## CubanFisherman (Mar 28, 2005)

Does anyone know any car spotting services on the Big Manistee? I called Ruth Methner, and I'm keeping that option in mind, but being the dutchman I am, I would like to call around for better prices.

My plans fell through for an overnight trip on the PM, so I'm scrambling to salvage the trip. I'm open to recommendations for other trips. I was thinking Hodenpyl to Tippy, but Ruth says you can't really take out at Tippy? 

In any case, all input is welcome. Thanks.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

You can take out at Tippy. There is a dirt ramp at the backside of the dam. But you would be better off taking out at Red Bridge. It would save the trip all down the backwaters. There are also some private ramps on the backwaters but again, Red Bridge is the best option. You will need $5 for the parking for a day or a Annual Federal Sticker.

There's another lady up there who's name I can't remember right now. I have her card in the camper up there (I know that doesn't do you any good now) but she used to work at Pappy's so if you call there they may direct you to her.


----------



## CubanFisherman (Mar 28, 2005)

Mmm... So it sounds like I would be better off taking out at Red Bridge. Is there any way to make this trip a bit longer? My buddies don't fish, and I'm guessing the float from Hodenpyl to Red Bridge is no more than 4 hrs. What do things look like above Hodenpyl? Decent fishing in the backwaters? Or would we be better off just starting at Hodenpyl?

Thanks again.
CF


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Hodenpyle to Red Bridge takes longer than four hours to float, let alone fish. That is or can be an all day event or a two day camp and float. That is my perception not my experience though.

Have fun, good luck.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

There's nothing above the Hodenpyl Dam...just a big pond. Depending on the current, Hodenpyle to Red Bridge could take all day, or just a couple of hours(rare, done it in a kayak after a HUGE storm). 

You'd be looking at 4-6 hours for just a casual paddle in a canoe...and it can be a tricky stretch...lots of meandering and some very deep spots with lots of rocky shallow spots. 

Now I've lived in Brethren and grew up on the Manistee River Trail...never once have I heard of this term 'Car spotter'...what the heck is that??


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Now I've lived in Brethren and grew up on the Manistee River Trail...never once have I heard of this term 'Car spotter'...what the heck is that??


"Car spotter" is a common phrase used by canoeists, kayakers, and yes, anglers. It refers to finding someone to drop your vehicle off at the lower end of a river trip and then drive you back to your starting point. You make the trip downstream and your vehicle awaits your arrival. I'm not sure what the going rate of pay is for doing that, but it's an easy way for someone to pick up some ready cash.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Whit1 said:


> "Car spotter" is a common phrase used by canoeists, kayakers, and yes, anglers. It refers to finding someone to drop your vehicle off at the lower end of a river trip and then drive you back to your starting point. You make the trip downstream and your vehicle awaits your arrival. I'm not sure what the going rate of pay is for doing that, but it's an easy way for someone to pick up some ready cash.


Well FRICK!!! I lived on the BigM between High Bridge and White Fence with a drivers license for 6 years and I never even considered this. Now I'm upset at the lost revenue opportunities I could of had in high school and during my college years.:rant::rant::rant:


----------



## rfwood (Jan 8, 2004)

I've used the owners of Heart of the Forest campground in down town Wellston.

dick


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

rfwood said:


> I've used the owners of Heart of the Forest campground in down town Wellston.
> 
> dick


Ahhh...down town Wellston...that's just funny.


----------



## Big Brown (Sep 18, 2007)

GVDocHoliday said:


> There's nothing above the Hodenpyl Dam...just a big pond.
> 
> 
> > Nothing above hodenpyl? There is another 50 miles of river on the other side of the "big pond". possibly the most rustic and secluded/undeveloped stretches of river in the state... all the way up too the fly water in the Grayling area..
> ...


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Big Brown said:


> GVDocHoliday said:
> 
> 
> > There's nothing above the Hodenpyl Dam...just a big pond.
> ...


----------



## Big Brown (Sep 18, 2007)

:coolgleam I'm sure smithville landing at M-66 would spot a vehicle for you...those are some loonngg stretches between launches up there...


----------

